# عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة



## govany shenoda (14 مارس 2011)

*عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة *​ 
كتبت : مريم راجى خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
شاهد العيان يتساءل هل يتراجع الجيش فى وعوده ؟!
الترميم لن يجدى والمطلوب التزام الجيش بقراراته 
http://www.fcv2.com/show-17,N-14361-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html​ 
http://www.fcv2.com/show-17,N-14362-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

الترميم لن يجدى والمطلوب التزام الجيش بقراراته 


ربنا يهديهم ويعدوا البناء بالكامل
شكرا للخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*لعن الله تلك التقية المقرفه التي يستخدمونها في كل موقف ليضحكوا بها علي المسيحيين و يخدعوهم تمهيدا للغدر بهم عند اول فرصة​*


----------



## انجي حنا (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*اللهنا الة حى وانتظرو ردة قريبآ وكما كانت عدالة السماء سريعة مع السادات ومبارك كذالك ستكون مع كل من مس الكنيسة ولو بالقول
من مسكم فقد مس حدقة عينى
ربنا موجود*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




esambraveheart قال:


> *لعن الله تلك التقية المقرفه التي يستخدمونها في كل موقف ليضحكوا بها علي المسيحيين و يخدعوهم تمهيدا للغدر بهم عند اول فرصة​*


*هو انت معندكش غير كلمة التقيه دى !! يابنى التقيه دى بتاعة الشيعه مش السنه .. ومصر 99% سنه .. حاول تغير دى عاشر مرة اشوفك بتستخدم نفس الكلمة .. شوف تهمه جديده .. تحياتى ليك بس من غير تقيه :scenic:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*لا يوجد أى مصدر للخبر وهو خبر كاذب, رجاء التأكد من صحة الأخبار 

ليس من مصلحة أحد عمل شوشرة بدون لازمة​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هو انت معندكش غير كلمة التقيه دى !! يابنى التقيه دى بتاعة الشيعه مش السنه .. ومصر 99% سنه .. حاول تغير دى عاشر مرة اشوفك بتستخدم نفس الكلمة .. شوف تهمه جديده .. تحياتى ليك بس من غير تقيه :scenic:*​


*مش مجاله هنا ..بس لو عاوز الادله ان التقيه معمول بها عند السنه كما عند الشيعه ادخل علي قسم الحوار الاسلامي و متع عينيك بالقراءه شويه...
 و نشوف مين فينا اللي كلامه صح​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يوجد أى مصدر للخبر وهو خبر كاذب, رجاء التأكد من صحة الأخبار
> 
> ليس من مصلحة أحد عمل شوشرة بدون لازمة​*


*الله يسامح الانسر ماشين..
دايما يجيب اخبار و فرقعات مالها دليل و لا لازمه​*


----------



## besm alslib (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يوجد أى مصدر للخبر وهو خبر كاذب, رجاء التأكد من صحة الأخبار
> 
> ليس من مصلحة أحد عمل شوشرة بدون لازمة​*





[YOUTUBE]BAYZ5JFDuE4&vq[/YOUTUBE]


*طيب اي حقيقه اللي الواحد لازم يتاكد منها هالحوارات بنسمعها وبننقلها من مواقع مسيحيه 

انما لو هنستنى الاعلام المصري ياكدها فاكيد استحاله

اذا كانو كذبو خبر الهجوم على دير الانبا بيشوي وطلع بيان من الجيش وطلعو بيكذبو

اما عن الكنيسه فالكنيسه بتحاول تتحاشى اي مشاكل وبتحاول تحل كل المواضيع بشكل سلمي وبسيط





شكرا حبيبتي على الخبر 

والله يستر انا كنت متوقعه هالشي من اول مسمعت الاخبار وخصوصا لما اجلو البدء في البناء لغاية ما سمحولهم الشيوخ 


بالاضافه الى ان السماح كان ببناء الكنيسه بنفس شكلها السابق بدون اي زياده فيها وبرايي هالشي بحد ذاته كان لازم يترفض وكان لازم يتم اضافات على موقع الكنيسه متل ما كان ذكر احد القساوسه اللي مش حاضرني اسمه حاليا لحتى ما حدا يحاول يعيدها مره تانيه 
*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*الكلام اللى فى التسجيل لا يمت للهندسة بأى شيئ وكلام فارغ*


----------



## bubsy100 (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

مش فاهم حاجه خالص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noraa (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

يا جماعة حتى لو هترمم اللى عندة خبرة فى مجال الهندسة والمعمار طالما عمدان الكنيسة لم تصب بسواء وهذا ظاهر من خلال اللقطاط التلفزيونية  يمكن اعادة ترمييمها على العمدان الموجودة


----------



## BITAR (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*هو ده المتوقع من الجيش الاسلامى المصرى*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




BITAR قال:


> *هو ده المتوقع من الجيش الاسلامى المصرى*​


*الجيش المصرى جيش محترم وفيه مسيحيين و مسلمين وكفايه*
*انه حقن الدماء و معملش زى ليبيا و اليمن و مسواش المتظاهرين بالارض فى ميدان التحرير .. وحتى لو كان على الحياد فى الاول .. جيش رائع و لو كره الكارهون*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



> *الجيش المصرى جيش محترم وفيه مسيحيين و مسلمين وكفايه*
> *انه حقن الدماء و معملش زى ليبيا و اليمن و مسواش المتظاهرين بالارض فى ميدان التحرير .. وحتى لو كان على الحياد فى الاول .. جيش رائع و لو كره الكارهون*​



في أقل من عقد سيأتي يوم تدري أنه جيش الخراب .


----------



## sony_33 (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*يا جماعة ترميم ولا بناء انتو مش ملاحظين انها مش فاضل منها حاجة اصلا غير العمدان
يعنى انتو عايزين يهدو العمدان ويبنوها تانى زى مهيا اكيد حيبنو عليها علشان مش فاضل اصلا حاجة فيها
ماشاء الله الاخوة قامو بالواجب على الاخر
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



BITAR قال:


> *هو ده المتوقع من الجيش الاسلامى المصرى*​



*لو فضلنا نقول الكلام ده كتير هتحصل حساسيه بينا وبين الجيش وفى ناس عايزه ده ياريت مانسعدهاش*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

التقية لا يمكن فصلها عن الإسلام ، سنة وشيعة

فعكس التقية هو الحق

فهل يمكنهم أن يسيروا بالحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إدرس سنة رسولهم  ، لتعرف أنه هو التقية ذاتها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الجيش المصرى جيش محترم وفيه مسيحيين و مسلمين وكفايه*
> *انه حقن الدماء و معملش زى ليبيا و اليمن و مسواش المتظاهرين بالارض فى ميدان التحرير .. وحتى لو كان على الحياد فى الاول .. جيش رائع و لو كره الكارهون*​



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*
أولاً أنا أفرق بين الجيش المصرى العظيم ، وبين هذا الجيش الإخوانى

فنعم ، إنه لم يضرب فى التحرير ، الذى غالبية من فيه مسلمين

ولكنه ضرب فى الأديرة بالمدرعات والصواريخ والرصاص الحى ، ولأسباب واهية لا تدعو لذلك أبدأ

فهل ننسى ذلك

هل ننسى أنه لا يوجه سلاحه إلاَّ ضد المسيحيين

أرجوك أخى الفاضل أن تتوخى الإنصاف*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> *أولاً أنا أفرق بين الجيش المصرى العظيم ، وبين هذا الجيش الإخوانى*
> ...


*انا طول عمرى بحب الانصاف و يمكن باجى مع الطرف الاضعف حتى لو الحق مش معاه بنسبة كبيرة*
*الجيش المصرى هو اللى بيرمم الكنيسة*
*الجيش المصرى هو اللى افرج عن القس المتهم بالتزوير*
*الجيش المصرى هو اللى افرج عن المعتقلين*
*الجيش المصرى اللى مش طمعان فى سلطة ممكن يأخذها بسهولة*
*الجيش المصرى اللى اعطى تحية عسكرية للشهداء المسيحيين والمسلمين على السواء*
*ولكن ان يكون الكره فى انفسنا لمجرد ان غالبيته مسلمين دا شئ تانى*
*دى ثقافه زرعها الرؤساء السابقين ولسه كنا بنتكلم عن المسئول فى تفجير كنيسة القديسيين*
*حاجات كتير بس مش مكانها هنا .. ارجوا اننا نتوحد خلف دولة جديدة مدنية .. بدون تباكى على الماضى *​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*هام جداً : قبطى بقرية صول يسرد لصوت المسيحى الحر مخالفات الجيش اثناء ترميمه الكنيسة ويؤكد الجيش يبنى حوائط محل النوافذ *​ *
** كتبت : مريم راجى     خاص صوت المسيحى الحر*
* رتبة بالجيش طرد استشارى بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة موفد من المطرانية وقال له " وقتك معايا انتهى اخرج بره "*
* عامل بناء قبطى رفض المشاركة فى البناء لما لمسه من مخالفات *
* الجيش يسد النوافذ ويقيم مكانها حوائط *
* الجيش يهتم فقط بدهان الأعمدة من الخارج بطبقات من الاسمنت دون ترميمها فعلياً *
* المزيد في التسجيل مع شاهد عيان بقرية صول .*

​*

* 
[YOUTUBE]m4extZ7jT9Q&vq[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا طول عمرى بحب الانصاف و يمكن باجى مع الطرف الاضعف حتى لو الحق مش معاه بنسبة كبيرة*
> *الجيش المصرى هو اللى بيرمم الكنيسة*
> *الجيش المصرى هو اللى افرج عن القس المتهم بالتزوير*
> *الجيش المصرى هو اللى افرج عن المعتقلين*
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

كان الجيش المصرى وما زال هو موضع إفتخارنا 
فكم  تباهينا بعظمة تضحيته وبذله وإجتهاده وإستعداده بالتدريبات التى ليس لها مثيل فى العالم كله ، من أجل تحرير الجزء المحتل من مصر

فهنا لا مجال للمزايدة

ومن يريد التوثق من كلامى ، فليرجع لمواضيعى بالمنتدى هنا ، فسيجد فيها الكثير من التعظيم والتفاخر بتحريره لسيناء ، وخطته العبقرية فى هدم الجبل الساتر لخط بارليف ، والذى كان المحتل يتفاخر بأنه لا يهدمه ولا القنبلة النووية
فهذا الذى لا تهدمه القنبلة النووية ، هدمته العبقرية المصرية للجيش المصرى الذى تفوق على العالم كله فى تدريباته الجادة وفى عبقريته وفى شجاعته وفى تضحيته 

كل هذا لا مجال للمزايدة عليه

ولكننا نعترض على الجيش الحالى الذى خضع لسطوة المتأسلمين

فأصبح وأمسى يوجه سلاحه ضد المسيحيين المسالمين العُزل من السلاح

ما نراه فى هجوم الجيش على الأديرة وعلى المتظاهرين المسيحيين ، هو جيش آخر وليس جيش مصر العظيم

هو جيش غريب عنا ، جيش يعمل ضد حساب مصر ، يعمل لحساب أعداء مصر
يريد أن يهدم الصورة الرائعة التى رسخت فى أذهان العالم لحظة العبور المجيدة ، ويستبدلها بصورة قذرة حقيرة ، لجيش جبان يضرب العُزل بالصواريخ والمدرعات والرصاص الحى

هذا ليس جيش مصر ، بل جيش الجبناء والنذلاء ، الذين يستأسدون على المسالمين


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



النهيسى قال:


> الترميم لن يجدى والمطلوب التزام الجيش بقراراته ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يهديهم ويعدوا البناء بالكامل
> ...


 ربنا يستر 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا​*


 يارب
ربنا موجود


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



esambraveheart قال:


> *لعن الله تلك التقية المقرفه التي يستخدمونها في كل موقف ليضحكوا بها علي المسيحيين و يخدعوهم تمهيدا للغدر بهم عند اول فرصة​*


 ربنا موجود


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



انجي حنا قال:


> *اللهنا الة حى وانتظرو ردة قريبآ وكما كانت عدالة السماء سريعة مع السادات ومبارك كذالك ستكون مع كل من مس الكنيسة ولو بالقول*
> *من مسكم فقد مس حدقة عينى*
> *ربنا موجود*


 احنا واثقين فيك يالهنا
ميرسي لمروريك انجي


----------



## govany shenoda (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي على الخبر *​
> *والله يستر انا كنت متوقعه هالشي من اول مسمعت الاخبار وخصوصا لما اجلو البدء في البناء لغاية ما سمحولهم الشيوخ *​
> 
> *بالاضافه الى ان السماح كان ببناء الكنيسه بنفس شكلها السابق بدون اي زياده فيها وبرايي هالشي بحد ذاته كان لازم يترفض وكان لازم يتم اضافات على موقع الكنيسه متل ما كان ذكر احد القساوسه اللي مش حاضرني اسمه حاليا لحتى ما حدا يحاول يعيدها مره تانيه *​


 ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك
الجيش لا يعرف ان الكنيسه لها اسس معينه وشكل خاص في البناء
وهو مشبيبني هو بيرمم
يعني في اي لحظه الكنيسه معرضه للانهيار ربنا لا يسمح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا طول عمرى بحب الانصاف و يمكن باجى مع الطرف الاضعف حتى لو الحق مش معاه بنسبة كبيرة*
> *الجيش المصرى هو اللى بيرمم الكنيسة*
> *حاجات كتير بس مش مكانها هنا .. ارجوا اننا نتوحد خلف دولة جديدة مدنية .. بدون تباكى على الماضى *​



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أولاً ، نحن لا نطالب بإنصاف الظالم حتى لو كان ضعيفاً

بل نطالب بالحق على الكل

ثانياً ، *سيادتك لم تذكر تعبير : بناء الكنيسة ، بل قلت : ترميم الكنيسة !!!!!!*

فهل حدث ذلك سهواً ، أم أنه توافقاً مع الشيخ الذى تحدث فى آخر صوان الشيوخ الذى أعلن فيه المدعون الرسميون موافقتهم على البناء ، ثم قام هذا الشيخ الأخير بدفع من البعض - يمكن التعرف عليهم من متابعة الفيديو لهذا الصوان - ليتكلم بلهجة متشددة ، فتعالت الأصوات حين قام ، فقال لهم إن أصواتهم وصلت وسيتم العمل بها !!!!! (الفيديو بمنتدانا هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169755 )

فهل هذا التعبير جاء من هذا المنطلق !!!!!!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> أولاً ، نحن لا نطالب بإنصاف الظالم حتى لو كان ضعيفاً
> 
> بل نطالب بالحق على الكل
> ...


*ممتاز وانا زيك بطالب بالحق على الكل*
*و بمحاسبة من هدم جدران الكنيسة اشد الحساب*
*والجيش بيحقق .. ثانيا ايوه انا قلت ترميم .. لانى شفت الصور .. الاعمدة و الاساسات سليمة .. *
*ثالثا انا مابسمعش لشيوخ .. لكن تحديدا هما كانوا فى الصوان لتهدئة مسلمى اطفيح اللى واضح انهم متقاربين جدا من بعض *
*زى مايكونوا عائلة واحدة .. و لا يؤثر فى الغوغاء الا بتذكيرهم بالحق عن طريق الدين و ذلك عن طريق الشيوخ  فى الاسلام و القسس فى المسيحية*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*



noraa قال:


> يا جماعة حتى لو هترمم اللى عندة خبرة فى مجال الهندسة والمعمار طالما عمدان الكنيسة لم تصب بسواء وهذا ظاهر من خلال اللقطاط التلفزيونية يمكن اعادة ترمييمها على العمدان الموجودة


 
العمدان فى منها متكسر والحديد ظهر 
وثانيا الاتفاق مع الجيش كان على اعادة البناء وليس الترميم 
ثانيا اى مبنى تم اشغال النيران فيه ولمده طويلة غير قابل للترميم لان الخرسانة نفسها بتكون سابت الحديد وغير قادره على التحمل
والمعروف اكتر ان الكنيسة كان بها حوائط حاملة يعنى فيها حوائط بتخانة 25 سم حاملة للاسقف مثل العمدان تماماً
وطبعا الجيش طلع عيل وده مرفوض 
لازم يكون فى حد لهذه المهزلة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*




The Star قال:


> العمدان فى منها متكسر والحديد ظهر
> وثانيا الاتفاق مع الجيش كان على اعادة البناء وليس الترميم
> ..................
> وطبعا الجيش طلع عيل وده مرفوض
> لازم يكون فى حد لهذه المهزلة




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

يؤسفنا أشد الأسف ، المنظر المخزى للقادة العسكريين الكبار ، الذين ظهروا (فى فيديو لقاء الشيوخ فى صول)ورؤوسهم مثل النعام مخبؤة فى الرمال ، والشيوخ - خصوصاً الأخير الإرهابى - واقفين على رؤوس الجيش ، يستأسدون عليهم

مع أن بعض هؤلاء القادة الكبار فى السن ، بالتأكيد ، من أبطال حرب التحرير 

كان الموقف محزنا ومخزياً جداً 
الأبطال يخبئون رؤوسهم تحت وطئ المجرمين الجبناء الذين لا يتقوون إلاَّ على المسالمين 

ولذلك ، فقد حذرنا المشير طنطاوى ، مسبقاً ، ولعدة مرات ، من أنه سيضيع كل ما عمله هو من بطولات ، وكل ما عمله جيش مصر العظيم ، بسبب إستسلامه لهذه الحفنة من المجرمين السفلاء

لقد وقف العالم إجلالاً وإحتراماً وإنبهاراً ، بالجيش المصرى الذى عبر من الهزيمة المنكرة إلى النصر العظيم ، بروعة غير مسبوقة فى العالم كله

ولكنه وقف - الآن - مذهولاً متعجباً مستغرباً ، من منظر الجيش الجبان الذى يهاجم الرهبان المسالمين ، ويضربهم بالمدرعات والصواريخ

تعجب العالم من رؤية جيش يشن حرباً على جماعة من المسالمين العُزل من السلاح ، ولسبب تافه غير معقول

والآن ، ننادى أيضاً

ونقول :

*يا سيادة المشير البطل طنطاوى

إنقذ سمعتك وسمعة الجيش المصرى البطل

لأن أعداء مصر ، يريدون مرمغة سمعتكم وسمعة مصر فى التراب

إنقذ مصر وجيشها ، من القائلين : طظ فى مصر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: عاجل وخطير جداً : شاهد عيان بصول يؤكد الجيش يقرر ترميم الكنيسة وليس إعادة بنائها ويمنع مهندسى المطرانية من معاينتها ورودود فعل كنسية غاضبة*

*كلام خطير
ربنا يستر ويطلع مش صح​*


----------

